# Any negative effects of adding an S-shaped pipe between air filter and pump



## ScottJohns (10 mo ago)

I recently purchased a 5HP compressor and I’m building a workbench that will live over the top of it. The top of the middle air filter is the tallest point on the compressor. Adding an S-shaped pipe (two opposing 90-degree elbows) would drop the filter 50mm and help me achieve the ideal height for my workbench.







Will my S-pipe idea affect the pump and/or air displacement in a negative way at all?


----------



## ScottJohns (10 mo ago)

Decided to go check for materials around the corner while I wait for a response. This is what I got.








Any reason this is a bad idea?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

looks ok
just make sure the vibration is not an issue for breaking ..
you are steel so you should be set...
i would to have used black pipe for the strength.


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

Such a short run will not be a problem. Very long lengths of inlet piping can pose issues with proper air flow, but this is fine.


----------

